# hiya from GA



## Dakotah (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi everyone my name is Dakotah.
I have a 12 year old mare named Allie that I got about a week ago. She is awesome in all the word. 
I also have a 7+ year old rescued Lab named Jet (more or so my dad's dog), and a kitten named Peanut.
I found this website looking for a horse forum to help me understand horses more and point in the right direction for a horse career. I'm a junior in HS and I want to have a career in horses. I've been around horses since I was about 12 (about to turn 17) and my dad has had them his whole life. I am looking at majoring in the horse industry but I don't know what I want to specificly (sp?) want to major in. Hopefully yall can help me.  

Anyways I would love to get to know some of yall and your wonderful horses!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!! LOL im from GA also!  have fun posting


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome! this is the place to get ya tons of great info 

have fun chatting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome and congrats on the new horse


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

WELCOME!!! I'm also from GA


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting !


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome 

youve definitely come to the best place to learn heaps about horse  feel free to ask anything you need to


----------



## Dakotah (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks everyone.
I love to see Georgians around!


----------



## FjordLove (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey there. Welcome to the forums! I hope you enjoy it here (I know that I am). Congratulations on your new mare. Very exciting!! Don't have a horse but I am looking into getting one. My BFF (best friend 4eva), Sonja has a Percheron and a Thoroughbred and I love them both! I don't actually have a horse, though. 

I hope you and your mare have lots of fun times in the future.
Enjoy your time @ Horseforum.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Dakotah (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!


----------

